# puyallup



## jhuizin (Jun 5, 2010)

any rides puyallup?


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

Foothill trail all the time.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

There's a spring century which starts in Orting.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

jhuizin said:


> any rides puyallup?


Great ride up the foothills MUT to South Prarie, up Tubbs to the historic towns of Wilkeson and Carbonado and on up to the Carbon River entrance of Mount Rainier Park. It's a fairly easy ride and about 70 mile round trip and maybe 2800 vert..


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

Good authority has told me that weekends it is not bad to go up through Sumner, hit the Interurban and all things King County.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Vettekid said:


> Good authority has told me that weekends it is not bad to go up through Sumner, hit the Interurban and all things King County.


Yes, the foothills trail is a zoo on Sundays. Weekdays not bad at all. The ride to the Carbon river entrance of Mt Rainier Park has little traffic ever--especially after you get past Carbonado. Once you get to the Mt Rainier gate the road is washed out and that is why hardly anyone uses this road any more.

I think the finest rides in NA are only 1 1/2 hours south to Randle and the Mt Saint Helens area. Miles and mile of great climbing on single lane paved roads with no traffic and spectacular views. You can easily camp and spend 10 days in this area on great rides without ever doing anything twice.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I grew up on South Hill... and made regular rides out to Pt Defiance or out to Orting (before they had the trail). Is the trail paved all the way up to Wilkeson & Carbonado now?


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> I grew up on South Hill... and made regular rides out to Pt Defiance or out to Orting (before they had the trail). Is the trail paved all the way up to Wilkeson & Carbonado now?


No, It stops at South Prarie but there is another section paved toward Wilkeson but it is not yet connected. This next section will be spectacular when it is done. I think it will be a long time before it makes it to Carbonado and beyond. On the other hand, the road is not busy and it is a great ride to be so close to South Hill and downtown Puyallup.


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

Also live on South Hill (Puyallup), and the Foothills Trail plus the road to Wilkeson, Carbonado, the Carbon River High Bridge, and the Carbon River Entrance to the national park has become my standard ride.

But there is much more riding to be done in the area. I hooked up with a couple of the Tacoma Wheelmen's Bicycle Club training rides, and enjoyed rides in the Spanaway, Roy, Eatonville areas, and a second ride went from the Tacoma Narrows area through Gig Harbor and the hills toward Olalla and Port Orchard.

Finally, I rode with a couple of friends last week from North Tacoma through University Place and Chambers Bay area to the town of Steilacom. It was a great ride!


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Stratocruiser said:


> Also live on South Hill (Puyallup), and the Foothills Trail plus the road to Wilkeson, Carbonado, the Carbon River High Bridge, and the Carbon River Entrance to the national park has become my standard ride.
> 
> But there is much more riding to be done in the area. I hooked up with a couple of the Tacoma Wheelmen's Bicycle Club training rides, and enjoyed rides in the Spanaway, Roy, Eatonville areas, and a second ride went from the Tacoma Narrows area through Gig Harbor and the hills toward Olalla and Port Orchard.
> 
> Finally, I rode with a couple of friends last week from North Tacoma through University Place and Chambers Bay area to the town of Steilacom. It was a great ride!


Also, the great rides on Rainier (Paradise, Sunrise, and Stevens Canyon) are only 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 hours away by auto. I've been doing those a couple of times a week lately (Chinook Pass today and Stevens Canyon tomorrow). But the very best rides are still in the Randle and Mount St. Helens area which is about 1 3/4 hours away. These and the Rainier rides are world class in my opinion.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I am MarvinK's dad and I still live in Puyallup. One of my favorite rides is out past Orting on Orville Road until it intersects with Meridian near Eatonville then north to the Eatonville Cutoff Road then west across the south plateau of Pierce County on McKenna-Tanwax road to McKenna then north to the Roy Y then home via 176th. About 70 miles +/-. One day I left home about 5 and didn't put my foot down until I had to stop at a red light at the Roy Y... about 60 miles.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Another good long ride starts the say way, but heads south at Eatonville along the Alder Cut Off Road then east to Elbe then south to Morton then east to Randle then return along the same route. There is a nice 10 miles uphill coming out of Morton on the way back. Not steep, but long and steady. About 160 miles round trip.


----------

